# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  How to set 'Remember Folder Options' in Windows 10 ?

## Poppa Mintin

Hi,

Loads of 'How to set Remember Folder Options in Windows 10?' hits in Google, I've not found _one_ which tells us how to do this for an individual folder.

They all follow more or less the same format, and they more or less all say the same thing, but I've not found one which actually answers the question: "How do we set Remember Folder Options *for an individual folder? in Windows 10.*

I've found a few which *Say* they address the question, but sadly don't. Some have headings which include Windows 10, but the instructions are clearly not for Windows 10... The buttons they say to click are just not there in Windows 10.


Poppa.

----------


## jdc2000

I don't think you can do that in Windows 10.  That is an option that Microsoft removed some time ago.

----------


## Poppa Mintin

Thanks for the reply jdc2000

My laptop is about a year old, it came with Windows 10 so it's not an 'Upgrade'. Until early this week the folders which I use as menus on my desktop all displayed Medium Icons, and the folders elsewhere displayed in Details.

Since sometime early this week all folders wherever they are, are displaying in details, I can change the desktop folders to display Medium Icons, but then All folders use that format. Then the next time I come to use the laptop, all the folders have returned to details. That doesn't mean a re-start I usually close the laptop in Sleep mode for a faster open, I do re-start now and then to keep things running smoothly. 

I've run AV checks (I use Malwarebytes), I've been using CCleaner and System Ninja now and then for several years, and on this laptop since I've had it, without any problems but they've not resolved my problem.

Since this problem's only a few days old I can't see how it can have been removed unless it was in these last few days, and why would they remove a useful function anyway (I know Microsoft have a reputation for screwing up their software so that they can *sell* us a cure. I can't believe even they would be that blatant)


Poppa.

----------


## jdc2000

Here are some links about the "Remember Folder View Settings" issue that may be of interest.  After XP, this functionality was removed from Windows.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...=1401391493821

https://superuser.com/questions/5765...s-in-windows-7


Windows 10 is a moving target, and you are the beta tester.  A feature that you were using may disappear during the next "Update" so Microsoft can add some new bling-bling and eye-candy.  Usability is no longer a concern with Windows 10.

Potential "fix" link for the resetting problem you are having in Windows 10:
(No guarantee that it will work with the latest "update" though.)

http://troubleshooter.xyz/wiki/fix-f...ng-windows-10/


More possibly useful links:

https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/1168...-in-windows-7/

https://davescomputertips.com/window...-alternatives/

----------


## Johannah

I'm not sure that's possible with Window 10. It is on Mac though....

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Yeah but then you have to use Finder and holy smokes it's the worst file manager I've ever used. I _live_ on a Mac and Finder is the worst part of every day.

----------


## jdc2000

Finder - Ouch!

http://www.applegazette.com/mac/5-ma...-alternatives/

----------

